# Any update on fading audio on 330 HK?



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

rbright said:


> *I have not had a single problem since taking my car to the dealer. I would suggest that everyone with the problem take their car to the dealer and let them "check it out" and tell you there is nothing wrong with it. It 1) completely fixes your problem, 2) creates a record log of the issue 3) hopefully fixes the problem on the assembly line.
> 
> Your cars are brand new, you will get a loaner, for goodness sake, just take it in and drop it off. Don't waste your own time since they know exactly where everything is located, and it is free. *


I did that...3 times now. "Can't reproduce the problem" each time. The system really, really sounds bad, and they don't see anything wrong with it. :dunno:


----------



## rbright (Aug 18, 2002)

ff said:


> *I did that...3 times now. "Can't reproduce the problem" each time. The system really, really sounds bad, and they don't see anything wrong with it. :dunno: *


FF,

I think you have an entirely different problem than what several of us with the 03 are having. Mine definitely was not a muffled sound at all, it simply cut in and out, as if several of the speakers would just go dead, then come back on, then go dead again. There was never a muffled component to it.

Mine appears to have been fixed, going on 4 days now, and not a sign of the problem. I would suggest that anyone with the 03 having the same problems as Geo has described to take it into the dealer for a solid "checking" and voltage testing. I would almost guarantee it will fix the problem, if they actually do the entire testing. My dealer was very very thorough.


----------



## virtualrain (Dec 29, 2001)

GeoTopaz330i said:


> *I was just wondering guys if you had any updates on the fading audio that we are experiencing on our 330's. *


I sent you a private message.

I have the same problem. It's clear that many people here don't understand what we are talking about. When you have this problem, you know it! :banghead:


----------



## rbright (Aug 18, 2002)

I definitely have (or had) the same issue as Geo, I think he and I were the first to come forward.......

However, since my dealer "looked it over, and found nothing wrong" it has worked perfectly. Going on a week now. My CDs are great now, the radio perfect, absolutely fixed, but I have no idea what they did (neither do they).


----------



## GeoMystic (Aug 21, 2002)

*nice*

You are lucky Rbright! I'm glad it's working well fo ryou now. You must be happy:thumbup: BMWNA sent me an e-mail recently about htis issue because they seen me post it on the boards. They asked for my contact info and said they would get in contact with me, so I'll see what they say, other than take it to your dealer.. I'll keep everyone informed on this site if I hear anything, as I hope eveyone else will do the same. If enough of us complain about it, they might take initiative to find out what or where the problem is coming from.


----------



## GeoMystic (Aug 21, 2002)

I just got off the phone with BMWNA and the rep said that she will contact the engineers and make them aware of the issue. It is possible they have a fix for it or have solved this problem before. She will also possibly contact my dealer to see if they can give any info on the subject. She will contact me in a couple of days and I will relay any info I find out on this in this thread. In the meantime if anyone else here finds a fix or is given one by a dealer or anyone else please post it here. Thanx.


----------



## rbright (Aug 18, 2002)

GeoTopaz330i said:


> *I just got off the phone with BMWNA and the rep said that she will contact the engineers and make them aware of the issue. It is possible they have a fix for it or have solved this problem before. She will also possibly contact my dealer to see if they can give any info on the subject. She will contact me in a couple of days and I will relay any info I find out on this in this thread. In the meantime if anyone else here finds a fix or is given one by a dealer or anyone else please post it here. Thanx. *


Geo,

I feel silly asking you this, but have you taken the time to take your car to the dealer yet to see if they can diagnose and fix the problem in your car?

I am certain you have had them give it a complete look over before you called BMWNA and before you have BMWNA call the dealer. It could be a common problem or each car could have a unique issue. The only way to tell is to let the dealer give it a complete run through, checking every little plug and voltage all along the way.

When you did this, what were you told?


----------



## GeoMystic (Aug 21, 2002)

Rbright,

I have yet to make an appointment with my dealer. I did not call NA, they wrote me an e-mail after seeing this post on Bimmerfest. I replied to the e-mail with my problem and they called me. I told them I have a crazy schedule now and no time to bring the car in. THey understood and said they will try to help me out as much as possible. If it's a know problem with a known fix they will instruct me to go to the dealer and get it done. I will as soon as I can make some time go to the dealer, but until then I just want ot use all of my posible resources. It was nice of them to monitor the website and contact me on this issue. I'll see what they say and when I get some time drop it off to get looked at.


----------



## rbright (Aug 18, 2002)

GeoTopaz330i said:


> *Rbright,
> 
> I have yet to make an appointment with my dealer. I did not call NA, they wrote me an e-mail after seeing this post on Bimmerfest. I replied to the e-mail with my problem and they called me. I told them I have a crazy schedule now and no time to bring the car in. THey understood and said they will try to help me out as much as possible. If it's a know problem with a known fix they will instruct me to go to the dealer and get it done. I will as soon as I can make some time go to the dealer, but until then I just want ot use all of my posible resources. It was nice of them to monitor the website and contact me on this issue. I'll see what they say and when I get some time drop it off to get looked at. *


I see. Wow, that is extremely cool. I thought you took it in and they were not able to fix it and then you wrote to BMWNA. Mine has still been fine (knock on wood), so I know that if everyone with the problem takes it into their dealer and IF they actually work it over, most likely it will fix the problem.

Man, you must be going absolutely CRAZY. It was driving me insane when mine was cutting in and out and in and out, made me want to drive it into a tree, or just turn the whole damn thing off. Too bad you can't get it to the dealership, pick up a loaner and be on your way.

In Atlanta I have 4 dealerships surrounding me. It was very easy for me to swing by on my way to work to drop off the car. Must suck to have to go way out of your way to get to any dealer in your town. Hell, I'd give you mine for a day, if it would help, I know how crazy it is making you.

Best of luck, keep us informed.


----------



## virtualrain (Dec 29, 2001)

GeoTopaz330i said:


> *I just got off the phone with BMWNA and the rep said that she will contact the engineers and make them aware of the issue. It is possible they have a fix for it or have solved this problem before. She will also possibly contact my dealer to see if they can give any info on the subject. She will contact me in a couple of days and I will relay any info I find out on this in this thread. In the meantime if anyone else here finds a fix or is given one by a dealer or anyone else please post it here. Thanx. *


Yes please keep us informed.

One question for you guys who have had the problem...

Do you notice the fade in/out on all sources or just the FM radio?
(for me, it only happens on the FM radio - not other audio sources).

An FYI for others following this thread, I have had my dealer replace both my radio module (in the trunk since I have Nav) and the FM diversity amplifer in the C-pillar... Neither one fixed my problem. My dealer has given up and BMW Canada also has nothing to add - they apparently won't contact Germany unless at least 5 Canadians report the problem! 

- VR


----------



## GeoMystic (Aug 21, 2002)

BMWNA just called me back and stated they have had no reports of this problem and engineers have no idea of this. In a nutshell she told me I have to go to the dealer and have them lok at it. I hope they don't say anything about my NAV-TV setup, even though I know it has nothing to do with the problem because it existed before I installed it. This problem SUCKS! and if I go to the dealer and they find nothing, I will be pissed. Rbright is a lucky person and I hope the same happens to me. The only thing is that when I installed my NAV-TV I actually had the sound module and HK amp unplugged and then plugged back in and still the same. Maybe it has to do with the headunit. THiss is aggrivating from a new car. :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## rbright (Aug 18, 2002)

First, Yes, it happens with all audio sources, radio and CD.

Second, Geo, you sound so upset. I think if they "look" at it, they will fix it. I know it is frustrating, but man, you have to take it in so they can take a look and run it through the tests. Otherwise, you cannot expect it will get any better. It is most likely not the headunit, since mine now works fine. I think that there is either a cable or plug loose, or something is plugged in backwards....something so simple that when they fixed mine, they don't even know what they did to do it. Most likely since this is the first year with nav and in-dash CD, the assembly line might be plugging something in, incorrectly.

Also, I am not surprised that BMWNA or their engineers have NO reports on this issue since it seems that I am the ONLY one who has taken my car to the dealer so it can be logged in as an issue and reported.

Again, I urge everyone with this issue to take their car to the dealer as soon as it is convenient, describe the issue exactly (even better, print out Geo's description at the start of this thread, he describes it very very well), and let them test every plug and voltage. It certainly can't hurt. 

We will either all get this fixed, or we will build a log to get the attention of the engineers so BMWNA will get on top of it.


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

rbright said:


> *Also, I am not surprised that BMWNA or their engineers have NO reports on this issue since it seems that I am the ONLY one who has taken my car to the dealer so it can be logged in as an issue and reported.
> *


I've had ours to the dealer 3 times, although I'm quite certain that they haven't checked any of the connections. They only replaced the head unit, which wouldn't have been my first action. But it's their money, I guess...

I don't know if my problem is the same as the others here, but the end result seems to be identical. It's possible that mine is just in a more severe state where it just sounds muffled/crappy all the time, not just intermittently.

I just need to get off my duff and get the car in for an appt.


----------

